# Trouble connecting to CNC



## brk (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi, I am new to cnc and have just bought a Queenbee Pro with maker shild CNC Controller. I have wired everything up and where trying to connecting to my CNC with DrufelCNC softwear. I go in to settings but no cnc machine appears. And I have no idea why. Does anybody have an idea of why?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I’m sure someone will be along to give you a hand.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

i am not familiar with your set up. however, here are some typical general troubleshooting ideas.

connecting via USB or pc card? try a different cable. verify the set-up is correct in the DrufelCNC software. watch any online tutorials or utubes on the use of the software packages you have (Drufel)- familiarize yourself as much as possible with them. are the components in your package supposed to be compatible? i.e. Queenbee Pro with maker _shild_ CNC Controller and Drufel? try reloading the software, check for updated versions...

hopefully someone familiar with your specific system components will come along...


----------



## quanhieudong (Dec 30, 2021)

I think this issue is not because of the updated version, not sure btw. Hope the sb will help you more


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Not real familiar with the Maker Shield controller, but a quick look-up indicates it is a GRBL based controller, so it is likely a USB connection. The first thing I would check is to make sure that Windows sees the device. With the CNC controller plugged in to your PC and powered up you should be able to see it listed under Device Manager (please do a google search on how to locate this for your version of Windows) If it is listed it should indicate if it is setup correctly or if the drivers need to be installed. If windows is not seeing it try a different USB cable. After ruling out the cable, you may need to contact the vendor to send you a replacement controller


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

You also might want to disable any virus protection software you might be running, as it can stop devices like your cnc from being seen. Just got through setting up an Avid 4 x 8 and instructions were very specific about not using virus software.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Common problems connecting to Grbl controllers: bad USB cables, incorrect baud rate (make sure it's 115200), wrong USB driver, some other program has the port open.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @quanhieudong


----------

